# Rain Bird 5000 output



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

I am wondering if anyone has done a test to compare outputs based on certain conditions such as say getting the same amount of water on the ground with a rotor that spins 360 degrees vs 180 vs 90? Like if I had one that spun 360 and used a 4 gpm nozzle would that compare to a 180 degree head with a 2gpm nozzle? I'm sure there are variables that I am not thinking of just curious if there was some info out there on this. I have sprays, 3000's 5000's and 5000 plus' and I feel like I have been auditing them all sort of blindly and may never see the end of it. Now that its hot I am starting to see some dry spots so its time to get them sorted out before things start dying!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The vendors have all this info, but yes the 360 have to travel more, so they need a bigger nozzle. The ratio should be 4 gpm for 360, 2gpm for 180 and 1 gpm for 90 (or whatever gpm to get the ratio 4:2:1).

Read irrigationtutorials.com


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks @g-man ! I'll be reading!


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yep, Rainbird has specs for all that. Find the charts on their website.


----------

